# How Big is my Hard drive?



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

I just recently bought a 40-hour series 2 (Obviously I'm going to upgrade!!) but I was just wondering how large the hard drive is in the 40 hour and how large of a hard drive I would be allowed to replace it with.

I read somewhere that 137 gb is the most a TIVO will read (I don't want to put in TWO hdd's). Is there anyway to bypass that? And, how many hours would I be able to record on a 137gb hdd?

Thanks Folks!

PS - Is there a way I can transfer my recordings form my Tivo Box to my computer so i can burn them?


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

You HD is most likely a 40GB drive.

With 7.x software you are no longer limited to 137GB and I just upgraded my Toshiba RX-20 from a single 120GB to a 300GB with no issues using Weakness instructions and .iso boot cd.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The 40HR Stand Alone Series 2 has a 40G hard drive. There have been reports of upgrades using Two 500G hard drives. the 137G limit was with the older OS have the TiVo make a few connections to get the current software that supports the larger hard drives.

If you have the Stand Alone Series 2 look for TiVo desktop on the TiVo.com web site.


----------

